# Favorite TV shows



## Fin (Jul 5, 2012)

I feel like I've run out of good shows to watch. Hopefully I'll get some from this. 


Care to share your favorites? It'd be nice if you said a little on _why_ you like them as well.


----------



## Amber Leaf (Jul 5, 2012)

HBO are good at making TV shows. Game of Thrones has just finished series two. It's fantasy but very well written.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2012)

_Person of Interest _- Jim Caviezel rocks as John Reese, a former Marine/CIA agent hired by an enigmatic man who claims he has a machine that can tell when a person is going to die. Reese has to find these people, integrate himself into their lives, and find out who's trying to kill them. Super stuff. 

_Supernatural _- Simply the best horror TV show out there. Side-splittingly funny when necessary, and scary/creepy when not. 

_Dexter _- Rooting for serial killer -- who'da thunk it?


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jul 5, 2012)

BBC's modern adaptation of the Doyle classic _Sherlock_ is a fantastic watch. It may feel a bit dragging at some points, but the action gets you hooked. Liked it.

_Criminal Minds_ is also on its what, eight season now? Lost count. A great series. Been watching it since season 1 when Mandy Patinkin was still there.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 5, 2012)

We’re  a little slow – but thanks to Netflix and Amazon and some DVD’s from the public library – we’re catching up. The only show we’re watching as its broadcast is Madmen – which is well made and a lot of fun. Neither my wife or I like action stuff or sci-fi or police dramas -- that narrows it down. Other’s we’ve enjoyed or are still watching:

_Six Feet Under_ – loses steam and gets weird in the final seasons. Still worth watching.

_Weeds_ – Great for two seasons. Unique and funny. Gets worse as the MC loses all her scruples. Also gets weirder as they push the premise to its limits.

_Nurse Jackie_ – Not many people seem to know about this. It’s on Showtime  -- about a nurse juggling her family, work, affair and addiction to pain killers. Pretty good – we’ve only watched the first two seasons, but it seems to be getting better. Lots of dark humor that often misses the mark.

_Breaking Bad_ – just started it – so far so good. Sort of like a much darker version of _Weeds._


----------



## bluewolf301 (Jul 5, 2012)

my favorite tv show is, to be perfectly honest, Doctor Who, it shows things that you wouldn't actually think of and so this leads to people gettign new ideas for there books, it has helped me a lot with the writing og my books and so i think that no matter what we do we can always be asured we can pick a story out of another story x :courage:


----------



## garza (Jul 5, 2012)

'Captain Video'
'See it Now' with Edward R. Murrow
'Victory at Sea'
'The Today Show' with Dave Garroway and Jack Lescoulie
'You Are There' with Walter Cronkite
'Your Show of Shows' with Sid Caesar and Imogene Coca
'Texaco Star Theatre' with Milton Berle

There may have been other favourites, but these are the ones I remember offhand. I've seen very few shows since 1955.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 5, 2012)

garza said:


> 'Captain Video'
> 'See it Now' with Edward R. Murrow
> 'Victory at Sea'
> 'The Today Show' with Dave Garroway and Jack Lescoulie
> ...



I've seen a lot of the "See it Now" episodes and the subsequent "CBS reports." They hold up. So do some the dramas from that time -- Playhouse 90 etc. -- if you can get past the excusable low production quality. The comedies -- not so much. I can't believe people thought that stuff was funny -- Milton Berle especially. Hey look -- a man wearing a dress and he's making faces and talking funny. Ha ha ha.


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 5, 2012)

I second Sherlock. Very interesting remake. They need to hurry up and finish season 3 (How did he do it folks? Fall into the truck?).

Episodes is also good for a chuckle.


----------



## beanlord56 (Jul 5, 2012)

The Big Bang Theory - It's the story of my life, but with math.
Castle - I'm not too big on cop shows, but Nathan Fillion's performance of the titular character, who is a well known author working with the NYPD, is brilliant.
Avatar: The Last Airbender - It has a perfect balance between comedy and drama, and is one of the few cartoons with an actual story and continuation between episodes.
Avatar: The Legend of Korra (James Cameron can suck it about the Avatar part) - Same as The Last Airbender.
Star Wars: The Clone Wars - It's Star Wars. It actually is pretty good, most of season one is the worst part of it. It's Star Wars.
How I Met Your Mother - The Bro Code must be preached to all.
Star Trek: The Next Generation - Patrick Stewart, Levar Burton, and Brent Spiner. 'Nuff said.
Firefly - A space western, with Nathan Fillion.


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 5, 2012)

Strong Fillion strand running through your choices beanlord! Good reason to though since he's awesome! I don't think I'll ever forgive Fox for cancelling Firefly!


----------



## patskywriter (Jul 5, 2012)

Gee, the only shows I've seen (mentioned above) are "Your Show of Shows," "Doctor Who," and "Star Trek"! I tend to have the TV on while I'm working at the ol' computer, but I'll actually watch the screen when home-improvement or gardening shows are on (on HGTV and DIY Network). When I don't have a news program droning in the background while I work, I'll often have Disney or Nickelodeon on.


----------



## Cefor (Jul 5, 2012)

Castle is excellent; Fillion is hilarious.
Dexter was good, but I stopped watching around halfway through season 3.
The Big Bang Theory is just awesome, I can't help but love it.

True Blood -- it may be very sexual and a bit too naughty for some people, but it's a great show. Supernatural elements in your modern day, much love for urban fantasy.
The Walking Dead -- well-written and some awesome (read: gruesome) visual effects, but not as good as the comics 
House -- Laurie's wit and dry humour is perfect, and the tone of the show goes in waves. A truly interesting show that I will always enjoy.


----------



## Sam (Jul 6, 2012)

_24 _- Simply the finest eight seasons of non-stop action you will ever watch. 

_Suits _- Relatively new courtroom drama about a senior partner who hires a non-lawyer with an eidetic memory to be his new intern. 

_Breakout Kings _- Three criminals serving life sentences are offered a way of knocking years off their time. The catch? They must help the U.S. Marshals track and arrest convicts who have escaped from prison.


----------



## bluewolf301 (Jul 6, 2012)

to be perfectly honest i could happily watch any tv show because in my view it helps me write my novel and now because i watch so much my head is hurting with ideas, but in the end it helps towards a possible best seller

BW301


----------



## garza (Jul 6, 2012)

Joe - The old CBS news shows hold up because there was quality in the writing. How many of today's news programmes will be looked at 50 years from now and draw the comment, 'It holds up'? I don't have a tv, but I do catch parts of shows in restaurants where the belief is that blather in the background is good for the appetite. From what I've seen, no one will remember with any fondness or respect what is on the tube today.

_Your Show of Shows_ was good _because_ of Sid Caesar, Imogene Coca, and the other regulars. _Texaco Star Theatre_ was good _in spite of_ Milton Berle. He was top banana, but the guest stars made the show worth watching.


----------



## JosephB (Jul 6, 2012)

garza said:


> Joe - The old CBS news shows hold up because there was quality in the writing.



I realize that. And I wasn't making any comparison to contemporary broadcast news programs.


----------



## Alabastrine (Jul 6, 2012)

Supernatural
Psych (when it's actually on)
The Walking Dead
American Horror Story


----------



## Max22 (Jul 14, 2012)

AMC's The Walking Dead, Mad Men and The Killing are great! And True Blood! I'm thinking of watching Homeland and Games of Thrones - everyone goes on about how great the latter is, but I'm not really into medieval things, I'm honestly not a fan of LOTR either. I guess I'll give it a go.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jul 14, 2012)

I loved _Mad Men_ up to the last season, which I only liked.
Just started watching _The Killing_, first episode was good so I'll continue.
_Parks and Recreation_ is hilarious.

I'm beholden to Netflix and friends with cable for my TV watching, so I'm not really up to speed on current things. But it seems to me that television has really started to come into its own as a story-telling medium in the past ten years. Much more interesting ideas, much better writing and much better production. In college I was one of those people who ostentatiously do not watch television, but now I like it.


----------



## Max22 (Jul 14, 2012)

Parks and Rec is great! Have you seen Community, that's pretty good too. I agree with what you said about TV, I find I prefer TV shows to films nowadays. A lot of great shows are being made.


----------



## misusscarlet (Jul 14, 2012)

Ehhhh! I feel so ignorant. I don't want TV because I cannot afford one, nor do I care for TV, the neighbors will throw a fit since I am awake all night with my graveyard lifestyle. I use my computer to find all my entertainment. I get many ideas from as usual The News. Any news reporting station will do. I also watch multiple movies. Last movie I saw was Brave from Disney Pixar. 

Anyways if you are young at heart you should take a gander at Naruto, Naruto Shippuden, DragonballZ, Bleach and most recently I am watching Fairy Tail. Fairy Tail continues to blow my mind away. There are so many plots and secrets within that series it is ridiculous and I admire how the writer was able to incorporate so many plots and still make it fun to watch!


----------



## Primrose (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm going to contribute to the Game of Thrones love around here. I think it's flawlessly cast and written and I just cannot get enough of this show. The bummer is having to wait FOREVER for a new season.

I'm also recently hooked on NBC's Smash, which tickles the fancies of my former theater major side. It makes me miss theater which feels so strange to admit, but it's true! I did watch Glee for a bit and the music was good, but it's gotten too ridiculous...

Shows I like that are no longer in play:

Pushing Daisies
Six Feet Under
Freaks and Geeks
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
The Tudors

Other than that I don't watch much outside of the realm of Movies and plays...


EDIT: Because I forgot to give some love to Shameless. Such a disturbingly funny show...


----------



## Juganhuy (Jul 19, 2012)

Lost
The Walking Dead
Roswell (The one that came on after lost and only lasted 1 season)
Terra Nove (Again 1 season)
Firefly (1 season....seeing a pattern here?)
Survivor
The Amazing Race
Castle


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jul 19, 2012)

Since this thread has returned, I would like to state for the record that _the Killing_ is getting pretty boring. I'm probably going to look up who done it on the internet and give up, rewatch _Twin Peaks_ or something.


----------



## MisterTribute (Aug 18, 2012)

I definitely love ABC's Revenge. There are lots of plot twists.
I know it's for ages 18 up, and I'm only 14, but i seriously LOVE it. It's like the best thing I've ever watched. Keeps me on the edge of my seat. And on one episode, I was jumping from anger and happiness.

_"Emily Thorne (Emily VanCamp) comes to the Hamptons for the summer, renting a home next to the Grayson family to enjoy a bright summer. However, it is revealed that Emily has been to the Hamptons before as a little girl. In reality, Emily is Amanda Clarke, whose father was framed for a crime he didn't commit and sent to prison for life. She was permanently separated from him and never saw him again. Now, she's returned to the Hamptons, intent on getting revenge against those who wronged her and her father, the top of that list being Victoria Grayson (Madeleine Stowe), matriarch of the Grayson family and the woman whom her father loved and who, in the end, betrayed him._
_As she sets her plan in motion, Emily tries to navigate the upper society to destroy those who betrayed her father. But the further she goes, the more her emotions get involved and the more she questions her motives and the moves she makes."_


----------



## JimJanuary (Aug 18, 2012)

Game of Thrones
Mad Men
Breaking Bad
Skins (UK version only!)
Battlestar Galactica
Portlandia
Bored to Death


----------



## Kyella (Aug 18, 2012)

NCIS
Kitchen Nightmares
Phineas and Ferb

I have rather random tastes in shows


----------



## bigdsweetz (Aug 18, 2012)

Always a fan of Bones.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Burn Notice*

Solid action, a cohesive storyline, plus it's got Bruce Campbell.


----------



## TinyDancer (Aug 18, 2012)

Bobs Burgers
Breaking Bad
New girl
Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia 
Fresh Meat
2 broke girls
The Ricky Gervais Show
Rules of Engagement
Deal or No Deal? lol.


----------



## squidtender (Aug 18, 2012)

Deadwood
Sons of Anarchy
Downton Abbey 

Hands down, don't need to elaborate, change your life type of shows. . . at least for me. Wake up in the middle of the night and think about it, TV shows. Dare I say. . . I might be tempted to write fanfic:disgust:


----------



## Kyle R (Sep 5, 2012)

_Nature_ on PBS!


----------



## bigjantailor (Sep 5, 2012)

Ten best:
Nova
Frontline
the Simpson's
South Park
The Tick
Robotech
The Venture Brothers
History Bites
World at War
The Daily Show

Up there too, Nature, Qunicy, and Magnum PI.

Have fun, Jan


----------



## ScrapNook (Sep 5, 2012)

The Big Bang Theory--we are addicted to this show at my house.  My daughter groans because she is a Junior in high school and in the engineering program.  She said the characters are just older versions of her classmates...all guys.  She has the personality and looks of Penny with the brains of Amy.

Once Upon a Time...I loved trying to figure who is the modern day fairy tale character.

Nate Berkus...great style and great design ideas.

When I don't feel like thinking, I watch Ridiculousness, Tosh.O, Fox News and CNN


----------



## Dave Watson (Sep 5, 2012)

The Walking Dead
Starz's Spartacus series
Game of Thrones
Pawn Stars
Mythbusters
South Park
Raising Hope


----------



## Gumby (Sep 5, 2012)

The Mentalist
The Closer
Criminal Minds
Person of Interest
Perception
Bones
The Walking Dead
Game of Thrones


----------



## Bloggsworth (Sep 5, 2012)

I am currently enjoying "The Newsroom" and the re-run of "Spooks".


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Sep 5, 2012)

Rewatching _Twin Peaks_ - still odd and creepy and good (though cringe-inducing at moments)
_Wilfred_, which is freaking hilarious, especially for dog-owners, as long as your sense of humor runs to the louche


----------

